# So I'm at week 5 of cycling...



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

So I'm at week 5 of cycling. Testing for the last three weeks. Results below. This will be FOWLR setup. I plan on introducing a fish or two sometime in March. Salinity will move to 1.022. There has been been no change in PH, it sits at 7.7. I do have a reactor for GFO and Carbon, also a skimmer. Both are off. Lighting is minimal to nothing at the moment.

My question to the group, how are the reading? When should I introduce the skimmer and reactor elements? I don't want to chase PH, what are you thoughts? Anything else I should be doing? TIA!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Do nothing for at least another two weeks.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Crayon said:


> Do nothing for at least another two weeks.


Okay, what is the plan after two weeks?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Don’t know. Depends where your readings are.
In you wanted to run a round of carbon in a bag, to clear out anything that might remain from setting up the tank it’s your call.
I know some people run carbon all the time, because they say it keep the water clearer and removes impurities, but I only run it if something went amuck in the tank (or to remove medication in qt) so I’m not a big fan of carbon on a daily basis, it can cause issues with tangs especially.
Gfo I quit using entirely almost two years ago because it was gumming up our magnet drives on our pumps. And really, you don’t need this until you have a bio load, which you don’t at all right now.
Your tank is fine. Leave the PH for now, it’s not perfect, but it’s not a huge concern at all, especially for a fish only tank. It will settle down.
You are just two weeks into your cycle. In two more weeks, hopefully you will have some algae. Then, if the fish your planning on getting will allow, add some snails and blue legged hermit crabs. If you’re doing triggers and puffers, don’t add them.
In two weeks do a water change and wait two more weeks.
Set up your quarantine and get it cycling as well. Use the old water from your water change in two weeks.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Crayon said:


> Don't know. Depends where your readings are.
> In you wanted to run a round of carbon in a bag, to clear out anything that might remain from setting up the tank it's your call.
> I know some people run carbon all the time, because they say it keep the water clearer and removes impurities, but I only run it if something went amuck in the tank (or to remove medication in qt) so I'm not a big fan of carbon on a daily basis, it can cause issues with tangs especially.
> Gfo I quit using entirely almost two years ago because it was gumming up our magnet drives on our pumps. And really, you don't need this until you have a bio load, which you don't at all right now.
> ...


I'm actually on week 6. Just stated testing within the last three weeks as per my shared results.

Triggers yes, but it will be the last fish I add, so the CUC might be worth while.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok. Week six. Time to add cuc but just be aware, most triggers will hunt any invertebrates down. Unless it’s a real gentle soul. So if it’s a clown trigger, or Picasso or some other mean nasty dude, then no crabs for sure. Might be able to get away with some snails.


----------



## mikey5290 (Mar 20, 2015)

I would do a water change now to knock the Nitrates and Phosphates down,and add the one or two fish now. Plus a small number of cuc (there isn't much for them to clean up yet). 

If you are doing fish only I wouldn't worry about the PH at all 7.7 is fine.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Do CUC carry parasites? Does this require QT? TIA


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

They can. When my next big tank gets set up, which is planned to be about 500 gallons, everything including all corals, cuc, rock, will all be quarantined. Some people will say the chances of bringing something in on inverts is small.
However it can happen. And if you are wondering how you got ich in your tank, or even something worse like uronema, after quarantining your fish, the answer will be ‘what else went in the water’?
Quarantine on inverts is more like observation than anything. By isolating them and running a good UV on the observation tank, the hope is to kill anything that is a hitchhiker on the inverts as opposed to medicating them, which is what you would do with fish.
I have seen snails and asterinas survive praziquantel but that doesn’t mean I’m going to medicate them on a regular basis. 
You could probably start your lighting system right now and see what it does to algae growth. Your system is starting to show some phosphates, so things are happening.
Your tank is progressing normally.


----------



## mikey5290 (Mar 20, 2015)

Crayon said:


> They can. When my next big tank gets set up, which is planned to be about 500 gallons, everything including all corals, cuc, rock, will all be quarantined. Some people will say the chances of bringing something in on inverts is small.
> However it can happen. And if you are wondering how you got ich in your tank, or even something worse like uronema, after quarantining your fish, the answer will be 'what else went in the water'?
> Quarantine on inverts is more like observation than anything. By isolating them and running a good UV on the observation tank, the hope is to kill anything that is a hitchhiker on the inverts as opposed to medicating them, which is what you would do with fish.
> I have seen snails and asterinas survive praziquantel but that doesn't mean I'm going to medicate them on a regular basis.
> ...


Totally agree, if you want to be 100% safe QT everything.

Although I think its rare to find anyone that QT's every single thing that goes into the tank. Me personally I would QT fish, dip corals, and take my chances on cuc. But again that is just me.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

THanks for the info gents!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*lol*

crayon is a she .... lol


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

My apologizes


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

How would you know.......‼


----------

